# How to remove the new 'All red' theme at this forum



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

Source: My Blog(originally written by Rohan Shenoy)

For old kirsch theme, have a look here.



> *Apply custom user style to the new ThinkDigit if you didn't like the new 'all over red' theme!*
> 
> By *Rohan* on 16/05/08-16:02 IST in *Eureka* So you didn't like the new 'all over red' theme at the new ThinkDigit forum ? Ok, be cool, I will show you a way to ride over it!
> 
> ...


More: Changing the small icons for last post, sort ascending/descending


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 16, 2008)

Oh ... thnx a lot Rohan ... awesome work once again !


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2008)

I knew we could count on u, u deserve a lot of credit, God bless u man, seriously God bless u, u saved us from the stupidity of web developers that india is suffering from, screw u admins! bow down to the great rohan.

no more stupid red font on the forum, yay! awesome, no owrds to describe the feeling, awesome man, seriously awesome

teri toh baat nirali, apna jeena toh jeena tashan mein tsahan mein, tashan mein tashan mein


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 16, 2008)

iMav said:


> I knew we could count on u, u deserve a lot of credit, God bless u man, seriously God bless u, u saved us from the stupidity of web developers that india is suffering from, screw u admins! bow down to the great rohan.



Seriously !


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2008)

ok i found something missing, the go to last post arrow that comes is no more, screenshot:

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/833/67343438ol9.jpg

maybe a piece of code cud bring it back, too?


----------



## ray|raven (May 16, 2008)

Way to go Rohan.

Btw, anyway to remove the whitespace(on blocking ads) on the right?
Looks terrible IMO.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

@iMav, ya I have purposely not displayed it because it will be red. It is beyond the control of CSS.

@Rayraven,

No way to remove the right side white bar.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2008)

anything is better than horrific red font, phew! what a relief! 

u did a doctors job too, u cured our eyes of the pain it had been subjected to for so long, ouch no smilies too


----------



## ray|raven (May 16, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> @Rayraven,
> I agree that this may not be a professional theme but its not bad to get started with. Atleast I my eyes are feeling relieved of the struggle I had to do to read the red over grey text. I have already stated that I am working on improvements and it will take some time.



Dude , the looks terrible part was for the whitespace on the right.
Not ur theme.
I love it compared to the red theme.
Sorry for the mis-understanding. 
Btw, i cant see smilies anymore , in the new reply window.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Dude , the looks terrible part was for the whitespace on the right.
> Not ur theme.
> I love it compared to the red theme.
> Sorry for the mis-understanding.
> Btw, i cant see smilies anymore , in the new reply window.



 OK! fine!


----------



## The Conqueror (May 16, 2008)

Cool, but the whitespace looks terrible


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

@iMav and rayraven, please copy paste the CSS code now. I have updated it to show the smilies. 
See:


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

And yeah, also those small 'Go to Last Post' aorrws are now visible


----------



## ray|raven (May 16, 2008)

Rohan , says warnings in code, should i go ahead and apply?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Rohan , says warnings in code, should i go ahead and apply?



 Change the 2nd line of the code to 
	
	



```
@-moz-document domain('thinkdigit.com')
```


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2008)

is there anyway we could import images from imageshack?

and yeah the smileys are back


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 16, 2008)

lolz
rofl
I thought we can manually change the page's source code once and for all after hiring some hackers, but this is better


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

thanks!it worked fine.Blue is way better than red


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

Thank you guyz    -


----------



## als2 (May 16, 2008)

thanks now it looks better


----------



## phreak0ut (May 16, 2008)

Will it work fine for opera in case i save this as a custom CSS and use it? Somehow a custom CSS hasn't worked for me properly on Opera. Don't know why. Probably I might have done it wrong, but please let me know.


----------



## narangz (May 16, 2008)

Hey great!  
Can I have a screen shot, please? 
I don't use FF. Anything for Opera?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

@phreakout: I am trying

@narangz:


Preview: You new theme will look like something as shown in below linked pic.
*www.w3hobbyist.com/files/preview.bmp
Warning: Bitmap(.bmp) format, 972 KB == Bandwidth hungry

*www.w3hobbyist.com/files/preview2.bmp
Preview 2 Warning: Bitmap(.bmp) format, 1.34 MB == Super Bandwidth hungry


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2008)

Rohan, can we have a greasemonky script for the same? Greasemonkey can also remove the banner on the right as well as change the look and feel. Somehow i think greasemonkey is a better way to do this. And you should not have any trouble as you know JS very well


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Rohan, can we have a greasemonky script for the same? Greasemonkey can also remove the banner on the right as well as change the look and feel. Somehow i think greasemonkey is a better way to do this. And you should not have any trouble as you know JS very well


I am already on it 
Will be posting soon (in minutes!)


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2008)

I knew it would be a piece of cake for you


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I knew it would be a piece of cake for you


I am actually using a shortcut


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2008)

Editing an existing script?


----------



## New (May 16, 2008)

Great work Rohan?
  Plese let us know that shortcut also


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

*Removing the right hand side advertisement bar with greasemonkey user script*

_*Removing the right hand side advertisement bar with greasemonkey user script*_
[Only for Firefox]

1. Download and install Greasemonkey addon for Firefox from here. Restart Firefox.
2. Go to this page and a popup will appear on your screen.
3. Select 'Install'.

You are done, the right hand side advertisement bar will be blacked and you can view the forums at 100% width. 

[Note: The user script I have linked to above in step 2 above is my own website]

For those who want to know(that shortcut), I created the user script using an addon called Platypus.


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2008)

Thanks.. Any theme changes that you can do with greasemonkey?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Thanks.. Any theme changes that you can do with greasemonkey?


Yes it can be done but it is much much much easier to do it with 'Stylish' addon. It just like your any other CSS file


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2008)

I dont want to install another extension.. Was already using greasemonkey  Anyway, thanks for the script


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I dont want to install another extension.. Was already using greasemonkey  Anyway, thanks for the script


Ya I can understand that but.....


----------



## Pathik (May 16, 2008)

^^ I was going to recommend Platypus to you. To aid in your efforts.  
Also check this out if you want to get deep in Greasemonkey 
*diveintogreasemonkey.org/download/book/diveintogreasemonkey-pdf-2005-05-09.zip


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^^ I was going to recommend Platypus to you. To aid in your efforts.
> Also check this out if you want to get deep in Greasemonkey
> *diveintogreasemonkey.org/download/book/diveintogreasemonkey-pdf-2005-05-09.zip


Thanks.

Already been through that website a couple of hours before. But yet to doenload and read that book


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

rohan, awesome!! sweet and simple. could you do something similar to block the space on the top between the banner and the forum??? (I already use Ad block Plus but it only blocks, doesn't remove or reorganize the space)


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

legolas said:


> rohan, awesome!! sweet and simple. could you do something similar to block the space on the top between the banner and the forum??? (I already use Ad block Plus but it only blocks, doesn't remove or reorganize the space)


I think I have already done that in the method posted in 1st post of this thread. Did you do that?


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

I don't want to change the entire theme as of now. I just want the ads space gone. Anyways, I will check to see if I could remove it...
Thanks a ton again!!


----------



## axxo (May 16, 2008)

@rohan any script to remove the top banner ad and make the header stretch to 100%...
Thx for the right side banner ad remover.


----------



## koolbluez (May 16, 2008)

Real kool.... rohan.. stood true to ur word.... as mentioned in the group


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

ok, if you wish so, I can write an simple greasemonkey user script to hide the entire header. Even the upper red bar that contains the logo and those 4 links-Edit profile, Newsletter, Subscribe, Logout will be hidden by that.

Should I do it for you?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 16, 2008)

Thanks rohan


----------



## axxo (May 16, 2008)

dude that would be very much helpful..will be glad if you do one for us..useless links @ top although i will be missing profile edit link..but ok..i can live without that


----------



## nvidia (May 16, 2008)

Awesome work Rohan!!
Thanks for the tut...
Could you hack the site again and change the entire theme to the old one?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2008)

Can i Use the sidebar remover script in IE too?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Can i Use the sidebar remover script in IE too?


Only if IE supports greasemonkey user scripts


----------



## amitava82 (May 16, 2008)

IF u want old forum style, then here is the one.. 

Preview:

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/9552/digitforumyc0.th.jpg

Load up this code into stylish:

```
@namespace url(*www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("thinkdigit.com")

{

#header {
display: none !important;
}

#mainNavPart {
display: none !important;
}

#submenu {
display: none !important;
}

#topAd {
display: none !important;
}

table[align="right"] {

	display: none !important;
}

#footer {
display: none !important;
}

.tfoot {
display: none !important;
}

body
{
	background: #FFFFFF url(*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/gradients/background.jpg) repeat !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
	margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px !important;
	padding: 0px !important;
}
a:link, body_alink
{
	color: #0049AA !important;
}
a:visited, body_avisited
{
	color: #23488C !important;
}
a:hover, a:active, body_ahover
{
	color: #0067F0 !important;
}
.page
{
	background: #FFFFFF !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
}
td, th, p, li
{
	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
}
.tborder
{
	background: #FFFFFF !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
	border: 1px solid #BEC9D1 !important;
}
.tcat
{
	background: #869BBF url(*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/gradients/gradient_tcat.jpg) repeat-x top left !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
	font: bold 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
}
.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink
{
	color: #0049AA !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited
{
	color: #23488C !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover
{
	color: #0067F0 !important;
	text-decoration: none !important;
}
.thead
{
	background: #5C7099 url(*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/gradients/gradient_thead.jpg) repeat-x top left !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
}
.thead a:link, .thead_alink
{
	color: #0049AA !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited
{
	color: #23488C !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover
{
	color: #0067F0 !important;
	text-decoration: none !important;
}
.tfoot
{
	background: #31688E !important;
	color: #FFFFFF !important;
}
.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink
{
	color: #FFFFFF !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited
{
	color: #FFFFFF !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover
{
	color: #FFFFFF !important;
	text-decoration: none !important;
}
.alt1, .alt1Active
{
	background: #F5F7F9 !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
}
.alt2, .alt2Active
{
	background: #EEF0F2 !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
}
td.inlinemod
{
	background: #FFFFCC !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
}
.wysiwyg
{
	background: #FFFFFF !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
}
textarea, .bginput
{
	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
}
.button
{
	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
}
select
{
	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
}
option, optgroup
{
	font-size: 11px !important;
	font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
}
.smallfont
{
	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
}
.time
{
	color: #999999 !important;
}
.navbar
{
	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
}
.highlight
{
	color: #FF0000 !important;
	font-weight: bold !important;
}
.fjsel
{
	background: #3E5C92 !important;
	color: #E0E0F6 !important;
}
.fjdpth0
{
	background: #F7F7F7 !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
}
.panel
{
	background: #E4E7F5 url(*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/gradients/gradient_panel.jpg) repeat !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
	padding: 10px !important;
	border: 2px outset !important;
}
.panelsurround
{
	background: #D5D8E5 url(*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/gradients/gradient_panelsurround.jpg) repeat !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
}
legend
{
	color: #22229C !important;
	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
}
.vbmenu_control
{
	background: #31688E !important;
	color: #FFFFFF !important;
	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
	padding: 3px 6px 3px 6px !important;
	white-space: nowrap !important;
}
.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink
{
	color: #FFFFFF !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited
{
	color: #FFFFFF !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover
{
	color: #FFFFFF !important;
	text-decoration: none !important;
}
.vbmenu_popup
{
	background: #FFFFFF !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
	border: 1px solid #0B198C !important;
}
.vbmenu_option
{
	background: #F5F7F9 !important;
	color: #000000 !important;
	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
	white-space: nowrap !important;
	cursor: pointer !important;
}
.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink
{
	color: #0049AA !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited
{
	color: #23488C !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover
{
	color: #0067F0 !important;
	text-decoration: none !important;
}
.vbmenu_hilite
{
	background: #EEF0F2 !important;
	color: #FFFFFF !important;
	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif !important;
	white-space: nowrap !important;
	cursor: pointer !important;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink
{
	color: #0049AA !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited
{
	color: #23488C !important;
	text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover
{
	color: #0067F0 !important;
	text-decoration: none !important;
}
/* ***** styling for 'big' usernames on postbit etc. ***** */
.bigusername { font-size: 14pt !important; }

/* ***** small padding on 'thead' elements ***** */
td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { padding: 4px !important; }

/* ***** basic styles for multi-page nav elements */
.pagenav a { text-decoration: none !important; }
.pagenav td { padding: 2px 4px 2px 4px !important; }

/* ***** de-emphasized text */
.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { color: #777777 !important; text-decoration: none !important; }
a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { color: #FF4400 !important; text-decoration: underline !important; }
.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { color: #DDDDDD !important; }

/* ***** define margin and font-size for elements inside panels ***** */
.fieldset { margin-bottom: 6px !important; }
.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { font-size: 11px !important; }

/* ***** don't change the following ***** */
form { display: inline !important; }
label { cursor: default !important; }
.normal { font-weight: normal !important; }
.inlineimg { vertical-align: middle !important; }
.underline { text-decoration: underline !important; }
}
```
modified from original kirsch theme.
Coming up next: Only Greasemonkey scrpit for kalpik..


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Only if IE supports greasemonkey user scripts



It does using IE 7 pro but not showing up in the script list.


----------



## narangz (May 16, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> @phreakout: I am trying
> 
> @narangz:
> 
> ...



LOL! Dude you almost killed my patience  Why not JPG/PNG? Teasing people like me on 128kbps? 

Coming back to topic- Simply awesome  Can I do anything in IE/Opera? That would be great


----------



## victor_rambo (May 16, 2008)

@Amitava, thanks a lot for the addition.

And since you are doing that greasemonkey script for Kalpik and other, I won't be doing it. I will instead focus on Opera 

@Narangz
Ya, there is surely something for Opera, but you will have to wait(not for long though) for some.


----------



## amitava82 (May 16, 2008)

There u go kalpik. Your greasemonkey script:
*amitava82.googlepages.com/digitforum.user.js

happy?


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2008)

hey amitava, the theme is not working on myfirefox


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2008)

Amitava: Thanks a lot! You made my day


----------



## amitava82 (May 16, 2008)

Which FF u have? are u trying the Stylish or greasemonkey script? Make sure u have removed old style first.


----------



## kalpik (May 17, 2008)

Talking of Stylish, have a look at this: *userstyles.org/styles/5867

SUPERRRRRRRR SEXYYYYYYY!


----------



## victor_rambo (May 17, 2008)

Stylish will open up a new web world for many


----------



## iMav (May 17, 2008)

no probs it worked I have some weird stuff happening with ISP and comp 



kalpik said:


> Talking of Stylish, have a look at this: *userstyles.org/styles/5867
> 
> SUPERRRRRRRR SEXYYYYYYY!


that is like OMFG! super cool find


----------



## anispace (May 17, 2008)

something for Opera plz.. and fast


----------



## gary4gar (May 17, 2008)

Awesome!
Thanks a Ton!, rohan
I know you have put in lot of efforts in this.

Thanks, its appreciated
Keep up the good work


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

anispace said:


> something for Opera plz.. *and fast*


 I think people are doing it out of their interest. It seems a little impolite to rush them!! Just my views.


----------



## amitava82 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Opera tutorial*

*Greasemonkey script for Opera*

1. Download this 2 files:
*www.w3hobbyist.com/td/remove_rhs_advt_bar.user.js
*amitava82.googlepages.com/digitforum.user.js

2. Save them to some convenient location. Say, "scripts" folder under Opera installation directory or your home directory in case of linux.

3. Fire up Opera, go to "Tools > Preferences > Advanced tab > Content > JavaScript Options". Chose the location where u saved those scripts. Click OK, OK.

And you are done. You can use any greasemonkey scrpit. Just put them in the same folder.

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/4707/77218855xd3.jpg

Enjoy good old Digit Forum


----------



## axxo (May 17, 2008)

good work...but i use firefox


----------



## narangz (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Opera tutorial*



amitava82 said:


> *Greasemonkey script for Opera*
> 
> 1. Download this 2 files:
> *www.w3hobbyist.com/td/remove_rhs_advt_bar.user.js
> ...



Thanks a ton


----------



## ajaybc (May 17, 2008)

Rohan U r great.Superb work.
Btw u cud have hacked the site again and changed the theme.It is too bad u informed those ______ admins(Any word I fill in that blank seems insufficient) how u hacked.U shud have atleast kept the admin password with u.It is against our ethics and the ethics of a gud hacker.But such admins must be made to suffer.


Any way thumbs up to u.U r simply great.


----------



## PcEnthu (May 17, 2008)

@ amitava82, Thanks a lot for the script. But one question. When I load a forum page, the default style is first loaded and is then changed to the customized style. Is there to way to use the customized style when the page loads the first time.


----------



## amitava82 (May 17, 2008)

Nope. Thats how user applied js works. So, use stylish for FF if u want the style to be applied  as soon as the page starts loading..


----------



## PcEnthu (May 17, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Nope. Thats how user applied js works.



Thats bad. I am returning to the default style now  coz i could navigate the forum in a faster pace without switching the style for each page



amitava82 said:


> So, use stylish for FF if u want the style to be applied  as soon as the page starts loading..



Opera is too much loose for the sake of a customized style 

Anyways tnx for your time and effort


----------



## hullap (May 17, 2008)

Nice rohan


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 17, 2008)

WOW! Works great..thanks


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 17, 2008)

New default design sucks....


----------



## prasad_den (May 17, 2008)

Thanks amitava for the Opera scripts.. I'm using only the script for removing white space in the RHS..


----------



## victor_rambo (May 17, 2008)

@All

I am creating a new CSS theme. So please wait.


----------



## karnivore (May 17, 2008)

@ Rohan

I don't know how to thank you. But I will keep it simple.

THANK YOU


----------



## victor_rambo (May 17, 2008)

Updated CSS:[this is not a new theme, but some minor improvements in the basic css]
There are some minor CSS changes which I feel were needed. Some bugs and errors also have been corrected.

Please replace your old CSS file(of stylish) with this new CSS file:


```
@namespace url(*www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("thinkdigit.com")
{

a
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 12px !important;
color: #1278DD !important;
}

a:visited
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 12px !important;
color: #0D57A2 !important;
}

td.alt2
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 11px !important;
color: black !important;
background: white! important;

}

td.thead
{
font-family: Tahoma !important;
font-size: 10px !important;
background: url() !important;
background: #80B7EE !important;
color: black !important;
}

td.tcat
{
font-family: Tahoma !important;
font-size: 11px !important;
color: black !important;
background: white !important;
}


div
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 12px !important;
}

td.vbmenu_control
{
background: white !important;
}

div#topAd
{
display: none !important;
}


div.alt2
{
background: white !important;
}

div.smallfont
{
font-family: Tahoma !important;
color: black !important;
font-size: 11px !important;
}

td.tfoot
{
background: #80B7EE !important;
}

td.vbmenu_control
{
color: #1278DD !important;
}

div.thead block_row
{
background: white !important;
background: url() !important;
color: black !important;
}

div.tcat block_title
{
background: url() !important;
background: white !important;
color: black !important;
}


body>table:first-child
{
display: none !important;
}


div.page>div
{
padding: 0px !important;
}

td[width="164"]
{
display: none !important;
}

a[href^="posthistory"]
{
font-size: 11px !important;
color: black !important;
}

a[href^="member"]
{
font-size: 11px !important;
}

a.bigusername
{
font-family: Tahoma !important;
font-size: 16px !important;
color: #0E58A3 !important;
}

}
```



karnivore said:


> @ Rohan
> 
> I don't know how to thank you. But I will keep it simple.
> 
> THANK YOU


----------



## axxo (May 17, 2008)

thx rohan for the awesome css....forum now looks plain, simple and clean...
now there will be no reason for digit to keep the ads and red coloured theme still on as it would become meaningless with this new stylish css

I feel as if amon a forum running punbb(the lightest forum board script)


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Rohan for your great ( % Kind ! ) effort
Thanks amitava82 for your opera tute


----------



## narangz (May 17, 2008)

^^Errr... me? It was by amitava82. 

Anyway thank you


----------



## anispace (May 17, 2008)

legolas said:


> I think people are doing it out of their interest. It seems a little impolite to rush them!! Just my views.



i wasnt being impolite.. i did say please

and thnx amita for the opera tutorial


----------



## amitava82 (May 17, 2008)

^^ omg my name is not amita. its amit or amitava. noway amita


----------



## anispace (May 17, 2008)

yeah ok sorry 

anywayz thnx for the opera tut, it works perfectly except the slight delay.even the ads are gone.. yay


----------



## victor_rambo (May 17, 2008)

Guys, just remember to use adblock plus extension too to block ads. The methods suggested by me or Amitava will just hide them from being displayed, but they will still be downloaded to your computer, thus wasting your bandwidth. With Adblock plus extension, you won't be downloading(or parsing) the blocked content.

*Update:
*Download and install this greasemonkey script so that the following icons can blend with the theme.

Preview:
The lastpost icons which looks like *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/lastpost.gif will look like *www.w3hobbyist.com/td/lastpost.gif so that it blends well with the theme.

Note: there is a small delay before in the icons.


----------



## x3060 (May 18, 2008)

ha . . this is totally super cool  . . thank you very very much . . that extensions gives a lot of meaning to web . . everytime i want to move away from FF. . things like this keep me glued .


----------



## koolbluez (May 18, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Talking of Stylish, have a look at this: *userstyles.org/styles/5867
> SUPERRRRRRRR SEXYYYYYYY!


Sexy is an underquote!!!!! It's freakin mind-blowing....  I was a lil hesistant to go the GMail way bcause of it's bland looks... this code blowed the plain jane look away... here comes Megan Fox !!!!

But.. pity... it's extended only to the login page other than the inbox interface... I expected GCal,GDoc... to b affected too 


*But.... Let's make an earnest attempt @ requestin Google to make this it's default theme *


----------



## amitava82 (May 18, 2008)

Updated: Stylish script for old forum style

Probably this is the final version of the stylish script. If you find any bugs, let me know.

*Updates:* 

* *You no longer need greasemonkey script to remove right side white space*.

* Fixed red "last post button"

* Fixed black borders around posts

* Fixed right side ads issue. Without AdblockerPlus it was visible. Thanks to hullap and kalpik for pointing it out.

Note: Remove old stylish script and greasemonkey scripts related to digit forum before installing this version.

*Download:* Get it from here

*For Opera users:*
delete previous 2 scripts (if you have installed) and save this one to your script directory.

How to install it?

@rohan: It will great if u can put up this link to front page. Makes it easy for new visitors to find updated version.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 18, 2008)

Wow...I was just clueless about everything..Just followed the steps n it worked like magic..
Thanks rohan_shenoy!


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Updated: Stylish script for old forum style
> 
> Probably this is the final version of the stylish script. You no longer need greasemonkey script to remove right side white space. Also fixed some style issues.
> 
> ...


WOW! You are a genius! Lemme see how you managed to remove the side banner without using greasemonkey 

@all: i think now amitava's stylish style is all we need!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 18, 2008)

whoaa! it works perfectly.

kirsch is back.

thanks amita,.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Updated: Stylish script for old forum style
> 
> Probably this is the final version of the stylish script. If you find any bugs, let me know.
> 
> ...


Ahahaa! Awesome. This rocks, thanks


----------



## Pathik (May 18, 2008)

Amitava, Tusi great ho.


----------



## anispace (May 18, 2008)

amitava your new opera script isnt working for me. old one was fine.

did as u said.. deleted previous scripts and saved new one but no effect.


----------



## amitava82 (May 18, 2008)

^^ Opera is catching the old css file. To resolve this issue, open this page in your browser and reload couple of times. Now Open digit forum again. This should solve the issue.


----------



## anispace (May 18, 2008)

thnx... prob solved.


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> @iMav, ya *I have purposely not displayed it because it will be red. It is beyond the control of CSS.*


Looks like amitava did it with his CSS! Hehe.. Anyway, i think amitava's CSS is "perfect". It does not need greasemonkey OR adblockplus (adblockplus is always recommended though to save the bandwidth). I request you to edit the first post and put amitava's CSS there, giving due credit to him ofcourse


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2008)

^^ i just tried amitava's ff script, it is *PERFECT*


----------



## mehulved (May 18, 2008)

Thanks amitava, using your css with opera. Much better.


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ i just tried amitava's ff script, it is *PERFECT*


I told you its "perfect". I and the people at think-digit IRC can vouch for it since we have been the alpha/beta testers


----------



## hullap (May 18, 2008)

amitava even made a version with white background for me
Thnx Dude


----------



## als2 (May 18, 2008)

the new script is far better than old one

great work


----------



## victor_rambo (May 18, 2008)

@Kalpik, can you please give me the link to Amitava's CSS post so that I can edit teh first post and include it there?


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2008)

Sure! Here it is: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=831727&postcount=85


----------



## victor_rambo (May 18, 2008)

^It is already there in the first post.


> This tutorial is for Firefox users. Opera users can have a look here.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 18, 2008)

Read the post again please  It covers both Firefox and Opera lol


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^It is already there in the first post.


Rohan, the stylish script amitava made covers both firefox and opera, and it looks much better than your stylish script


----------



## victor_rambo (May 18, 2008)

^Hmm...its after all the Kirsch Theme made by some professional theme-er


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2008)

Yea! That's why it looks better


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 18, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^Hmm...its after all the Kirsch Theme made by some professional theme-er


Yes indeed, and its better. Way better.


----------



## j_h (May 18, 2008)

Whose idea was it anyway to use ALL RED FORUM ? I feel like i am in some kind of a lingerie forum


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2008)

works with ff rc1 too  rock on!


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2008)

I think amitava deserves MUCH more credit than what rohan is giving him by adding a measly link to amitava's post in the first post. That's why i have requested amitava to create a new thread here. Please keep an eye on that thread for all updates to his theme.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 18, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I think amitava deserves MUCH more credit than what rohan is giving him by adding a *measly link* to amitava's post in the first post.



@kalpik

Sorry but I didn't get you. I fail to understand what makes you feel that the link/credit is 'measly'. You should have appreciated that I have put his link at the top of my post, even before my tutorial starts. I think I could have easily put it down there at the end of the tutorial to make it obscure. More over, I have clearly stated that 'Kirsch theme'. Excuse me, what do you want more? Probably you should have put your demands more clearly. You have conveniently overlooked my kind gestures probably because I declined to do a work-around around for Opera users.

And about who deserves how much credit, I won't speak at all because I believe we both did it in the interest of forumers and not our personal interest. I am not bothered about what you think, but just had to post this reply because you did overlook my kindness. I could have rightfully declined to even edit my first post and include a link to his post but I put it before my tutorial. Do you get that?

Anywayz, you have spoiled the spirit of this thread. Congratulations.


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

leave this!
anyways @rohan and @amit you both are doing awesome job,do continue improving!we all are saved from this red menace -thanks firstly goes to @rohan ofcourse


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> @kalpik
> 
> Sorry but I didn't get you. I fail to understand what makes you feel that the link/credit is 'measly'. You should have appreciated that I have put his link at the top of my post, even before my tutorial starts. I think I could have easily put it down there at the end of the tutorial to make it obscure. More over, I have clearly stated that 'Kirsch theme'. Excuse me, what do you want more? Probably you should have put your demands more clearly.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was in the interest of other forum members that amitava's solution deserved better "highlight" than a simple link amidst all those images and bold fonts. So many people were not able to find his CSS hack, which is clearly FAR superior to yours. Anyway, you can yourself see the kind of feedback he is getting in his own thread which "highlights" the better of the 2 CSS hacks.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> leave this!
> anyways @rohan and @amit you both are doing awesome job,do continue improving!we all are saved from this red menace -thanks firstly goes to @rohan ofcourse



Thanks for understanding me.



kalpik said:


> Yes, it was in the interest of other forum members that amitava's solution deserved better "highlight" than a simple link amidst all those images and bold fonts. So many people were not able to find his CSS hack, which is clearly FAR superior to yours. Anyway, you can yourself see the kind of feedback he is getting in his own thread which "highlights" the better of the 2 CSS hacks.



I have clearly mentioned about the simplicity and minimal nature of my theme compared to Kirsch theme. And anywayz, isn't that a derivative of kirsch theme? So it is expected that it be superior to my theme. Just as you are being frank, even I can be frank, but that would mean hurting somebody very badly, so I have decided to keep it to myself.


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Thanks for understanding me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have clearly mentioned about the simplicity and minimal nature of my theme compared to Kirsch theme. And anywayz, isn't that a derivative of kirsch theme? So *it is expected that it be superior to my theme*.


EXACTLY why it should have been highlighted more 

Rohan, i understand and appreciate your work. But its just that people were not able to find the kirsch theme hack. People just look at the first post, try out your method and then just post a reply. That's why i told amitava to post another thread.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 19, 2008)

kalpik said:


> EXACTLY why it should have been highlighted more
> 
> Rohan, i understand and appreciate your work. But its just that people were not able to find the kirsch theme hack. *People just look at the first post, try out your method and then just post a reply*. That's why i told amitava to post another thread.



Is that my problem or am I responsible for that you have so conveniently undermined my effort and put me in a 'negative' sense by saying that 'rohan is not giving proper credit'.

If you purpose was really only to highlight his effort, you could done it anyway by starting a new thread. There was no need to say that 'rohan is not giving proper credit' for that matter.


----------



## kalpik (May 19, 2008)

Rohan, you are taking all this too personally.. Did i not thank you for your efforts in earlier of your posts? Anyway, if I were to do something, and someone else were to do it better, i would recommend people to use they other guy's work. I would have edited my first post, and put the other guy's work there. But i guess you are not me.. So..


----------



## Garbage (May 19, 2008)

@kalpik,

if rohan wants the credit, then why don't you give it ? After all, all knows who did how much and who's theme is better! No need to explain! 

IMO, personally, I feel amit's hack more easy and good. Just download addon --> Load scrip in extension. Thats all !! 

Now cheers and peace !!!


----------



## kalpik (May 19, 2008)

When did i NOT give credit to rohan?!


----------



## amitava82 (May 19, 2008)

OMG stop it already plz!


----------



## gary4gar (May 19, 2008)

@kalpik & rohan
No offence meant but there is a thing called Private messages for offtopic chat.

You guys could use that


----------



## kalpik (May 19, 2008)

^^ Amen!

@Rohan, please PM if you have any concerns


----------



## amitava82 (May 19, 2008)

@ rohan : If it makes you any happier, then I appreciate your theme and other work you have done in the best interest of the users in the forum  . I don't see why everyone needs to get uptight about the thread. You posted a fix for the thread and I'm sure the people who use it appreciates the effort. Some of the folks were talking about an alternative and I thought of giving them just that. Whether my hack / edit / script is a derivative / subset is generally not an issue from the point of view of the user. 

As far as credits, I desire none, I posted a thread on how to get the Kirsch theme back to the best of my knowledge. I believe the script does exactly what the topic here states.  Furthermore I appreciate your link, which followed to my post. Nonetheless I think it would be in the users best interest if I kept a thread open for it to post follow ups or bugs. Since the link you gave was inadequate for the above I checked with a couple of folks and they recommended starting a new thread exactly for it with the exact details.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 19, 2008)

@garbage, 
Amitava has done a better work I agree, but that does not mean kalpik over-expects from me and then posts some **** about it.

@Amitava,
I really appreciate the way you have maintained your cool.
i am not fighting for credits, If I wanted to brag about credits, i could have done that much before and by hurting many.

what I am miffed about just because I did not do what kalpik expected he started putting me in a negative sense by saying that 'rohan is not giving credit'


----------



## Garbage (May 19, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> @garbage,
> Amitava has done a better work I agree, but that does not mean kalpik over-expects from me and then posts some **** about it.
> 
> @Amitava,
> ...


I'm agree with you too about this though I have not seen any **** abt you from Kalpik.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 19, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> @ rohan : If it makes you any happier, then I appreciate your theme and other work you have done in the best interest of the users in the forum.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2008)

> @garbage,
> Amitava has done a better work I agree, but that does not mean kalpik over-expects from me and then posts some **** about it.



Some have higher standards. This is a forum, my standards are not yours.  As amitava said earlier if it makes you happier than definitely your hack is awesome ! As you can see no one is discrediting your hard work. However some do question the way his link was referenced and I believe Amitava has explained it well enough above.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 19, 2008)

Garbage said:


> I'm agree with you too about this though I have not seen any **** abt you from Kalpik.


Just a doub't, did you know what was there behind those stars 

And yea kalpik, I will reciprocate this attitude of over-expectation soon. After all you are a mod, so I will track every moderation by you and then will keep posting about how I expected you to do that work and all.


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2008)

arre guys just chill chill just chill, kahe aapas mein gaali galoch kar rahe ho? ads gaye, laal rang gaya, ab kahe tu tu main main kar rahe ho, forum ka anand uthao


----------



## kalpik (May 19, 2008)

Ok.. You've started acting weird now.. Really.. You wanna track my moderations, sure.. go ahead.. But do i care? NO!


----------



## victor_rambo (May 19, 2008)

no please, i don't want any artificial appreciations just to make me happier. I know my hack was good. But as with everything, improvements occur in everything and so was even my hack improved my Amitava. So I have absolutely no problem with that.

I am continuing this because I want to tell something to somebody. Somebody really undermines my 'standards' as per 'his' expectations, so now even I am going to do the same thing to him. One mistake from his side and I will nag him whenever I am free.


----------



## Garbage (May 19, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> Just a doub't, did you know what was there behind those stars


excuse me...
I've joined this forum before you. And I know, who can say "what". So, there is no need to tell me what u can say "behind those stars"..


----------



## victor_rambo (May 19, 2008)

Garbage said:


> excuse me...
> I've joined this forum before you. And I know, who can say "what". So, there is no need to tell me what u can say "behind those stars"..


ok.......it didn't begin with a 'f'


----------



## d1g1t (May 19, 2008)

I will have to close this thread if you people don't stop!!! ;(


----------



## victor_rambo (May 19, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> I will have to close this thread if you people don't stop!!! ;(


Its better that you delete the offtopic and hatred posts instead of closing the thread.


----------



## Garbage (May 19, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Its better that you delete the offtopic and hatred posts instead of closing the thread.


he ain't a Mod neither an Admin.
Rohan, what happened to you??


----------



## victor_rambo (May 19, 2008)

Garbage said:


> he ain't a Mod neither an Admin.
> Rohan, what happened to you??


I thought he must be the one like 'policeman in plain clothes'


----------



## Hitboxx (May 19, 2008)

What a mess you people have done here, OMG, two pages of blabbering?! If this doesn't stop here, it's curtains down from here on. I don't want to do it as users can post further replies and bug tracks, so don't make me.

@d1g1t, wtf is that? Better leave the mod jobs to mods.


----------



## d1g1t (May 19, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> @d1g1t, wtf is that? Better leave the mod jobs to mods.


Sorry, my cat typed that  

catcannothascheezeburgernow


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2008)

> Sorry, my cat typed that
> 
> catcannothascheezeburgernow



Offtopic: ROFL. Remind us to ban you on IRC just for fun .


----------



## d1g1t (May 19, 2008)

<--- [Offtopic] the turtle surrenders 


p.s: nice work on the themes both of you


----------



## maxmk (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Rohan......FOllowing is the screenshot of the modified digit forum made by me...

*i62.photobucket.com/albums/h93/maxmk/thinkdigit.gif

Thanks again for the great tutorial


----------



## victor_rambo (May 19, 2008)

^ya thats nice! If you need any CSS help, do let me know.

@to that guy who was speaking about some higher standards:
Its one thing to speak about standards and another thing to invest time and effort to find something. Did 'YOU' take the time and effort for doing that? You just have a mindless mouth that runs like a meter  of the autorickshaw that keeps on ramming on to the walls. Put a cap on your over-expectations and mouth.


----------



## Garbage (May 19, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> @to that guy who was speaking about some higher standards:
> Its one thing to speak about standards and another thing to invest time and effort to find something. Did 'YOU' take the time and effort for doing that? You just have a mindless mouth that runs like a meter of the autorickshaw that keeps on ramming on to the walls. Put a cap on your over-expectations and mouth.



Rohan, why don't you try to understand? Do u need this much arguing?? Concentrate on your work dude. See amit's work...

BTW, Kalpik was there in IRC helping amitava. In fact there were other members also.

You shouldn't spoken like this.


----------



## kalpik (May 19, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^ya thats nice! If you need any CSS help, do let me know.
> 
> @to that guy who was speaking about some higher standards:
> Its one thing to speak about standards and another thing to invest time and effort to find something. Did 'YOU' take the time and effort for doing that? You just have a mindless mouth that runs like a meter  of the autorickshaw that keeps on ramming on to the walls. Put a cap on your over-expectations and mouth.


Awwww.. SUCH a sore loser? Just because amitava's work is better and he is being appreciated more, you pick on me? I expected better from you


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2008)

> Awwww.. SUCH a sore loser? Just because amitava's work is better and he is being appreciated more, you pick on me? I expected better from you



Hes not talking about you. If hes talking about me let him rant on I have no problem with it. I think my post somehow offended him in some way.


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2008)

holy crap what the hell is wrong with u guys


----------



## victor_rambo (May 19, 2008)

to all, I am not hurt by anybody's commenht except kalpik's. Whatever filledvoid or garbage said is true and I myself approve of it. Yes, Amitava's work is better, and I have agreed this before too.

But what I am miffed about is the way kalpik has held me to offence. Tell me did I deserve it? Just because of his over-expectations can he just put anybody to offence and then play a game of standards. And kalpik, you calling me a loser, ok, fine, but I atleast got the whole thing rolling. What did you do? Just sat in the audience and clapped? Thats all na?

And to all other guyz, i am sorry you have bear this fight but sorry what kalpik has said is not something I can tolerate and i can let anybody say anything about me so carelessly.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 19, 2008)

*media.urbandictionary.com/image/page/lolumad-57503.jpg

Thanks for this thread, hard to get threads to put this in! 

Stylish is cool ​


----------



## victor_rambo (May 19, 2008)

^ok


----------



## axxo (May 19, 2008)

I myself bored with old kirsch theme..also i find rohan's css to be better coz it goes with my taste..using it for  last 2 days without any trouble.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

It would be nice if u all can make a css for Webber theme. webber theme simply rocks


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^Errr... me? It was by amitava82.
> 
> Anyway thank you



Thanks man for pointing it out.

Sorry *amitava82*, haven't noticed it properly ! Edited my post.
Anyway, *thanks a lot for the opera trick*.


----------



## siddes (May 20, 2008)

Um, what red font are you chaps talking about?

The aliasis on the post? Cos thats the only red text i see around here


----------



## din (May 20, 2008)

Great work Rohan and amitav. Congrats


----------



## maxmk (May 20, 2008)

> ^ya thats nice! If you need any CSS help, do let me know.


Thanks Rohan...will defiantly do that..

-Milind MK.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 26, 2008)

Yaar anything for the IE users? Please!


----------



## narangz (May 26, 2008)

Seriously this theme sucks & those ads make the matters worse. Without ads(RHS) the bold font can b identified easily(for new posts) but with ads its pretty much difficult to identify the bold text! 

Raaabo, FatBeing- Are you listening guys? It's a request from all of us


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Yaar anything for the IE users? Please!


download IE7Pro: *www.ie7pro.com/download.php enable it from IE7's addon manager

then download this script by Amitava: *amitava82.googlepages.com/digitforum.user.js

save this as digitforum.*ie*user.js at C:/Program Files/IEPro/userscripts

then open preferences for IEPro, go to userscripts, reload all scripts, then check the thinkdigit option.

Done.


----------



## axxo (May 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> download IE7Pro: *www.ie7pro.com/download.php enable it from IE7's addon manager
> 
> then download this script by Amitava: *amitava82.googlepages.com/digitforum.user.js
> 
> ...



You could have posted this @ amitava's thread and given a link to that post here instead...

P.S: @rohan any possibility that i could get the dark style css i requested few days back??


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 26, 2008)

I had IEPro so just downloaded the script, renamed it and it works!! great! Thanks imav!


----------



## victor_rambo (May 26, 2008)

axxo said:


> P.S: @rohan any possibility that i could get the dark style css i requested few days back??


I am sooo sorry I forgot about that. Actually I made the CSS that day itself, but still there are some glitches in it, esp in the WYSIWYG editor area.

By the time I sort them out(very soon), if you want you can use this as a provisional theme.

```
/*
icegrad_axxo stylish theme by Rohan Shenoy for vBulletin
*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/
Info: rohanshenoy@bluebottle.com
All graphic elements of this theme are copyright Rohan Shenoy.
All graphic elements of this theme are hosted on my webhosting, so please do not use this theme without my explicit permission as I may run out of bandwidth and my other 2 sites on the same server may suffer.
Please do not redistribute them without my permission.
*/

@namespace url(*www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("thinkdigit.com")
{

body, div.page
{
background: black !important;
}

a
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 12px !important;
color: #8BC6D4 !important;
font-weight: 600 !important
}

a:visited
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 12px !important;
color: #78BCCD !important;
}

td.vbmenu_control>a
{
color: #275C69 !important;
}

td.alt2, td.alt1
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 12px !important;
color: #8BC6D4 !important;
background: black !important;
}

td.thead
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 12px !important;
background: black !important;
color: #8BC6D4 !important;
}

td.tcat
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 11px !important;
color: #8BC6D4 !important;
background: black !important;
}


div
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 12px !important;
}

td.vbmenu_control
{
background: black !important;
}

div#topAd
{
display: none !important;
}


div.alt2
{
background: black !important;
}

div.smallfont
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
color: #8BC6D4 !important;
font-size: 11px !important;
}

td.tfoot
{
background: black !important;
}

td.vbmenu_control
{
color: #8BC6D4 !important;
}

div.thead block_row
{
background: white !important;
background: url() !important;
color: black !important;
}

div.tcat block_title
{
background: url() !important;
background: white !important;
color: black !important;
}


body>table:first-child
{
display: none !important;
}


div.page>div
{
padding: 0px !important;
}

td[width="164"]
{
display: none !important;
}

a[href^="posthistory"]
{
font-size: 11px !important;
color: black !important;
}

a[href^="member"]
{
font-size: 11px !important;
}

a.bigusername
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 18px !important;
color: #0E58A3 !important;
}

td.alt1Active
{
background: black !important;
}

td[class*="vbmenu_option"]
{
background: black !important;
}

td[class*="vbmenu_hilite"]
{
background: black !important;
}

[class*="panel"]
{
background: black !important;
color: #8BC6D4 !important;
}

.vBulletin_editor
{
background: #8BC6D4!important;
color:  black !important;
}

tbody
{
border: 0px;
background: black !important;
}

td.topPad5>div.tborder
{
border: none !important;
}

body>table>tbody>tr>td.topPad5>div.tborder>table>tbody>tr>td.vbmenu_control
{
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/thead_bg.gif) !important;
}


.imagebutton
{
background: black !important;
}

.wysiwyg
{
font-family: Verdana !important;
font-size: 12px !important;
color: #8BC6D4 !important;
background: black !important
}




img[src*="lastpost"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 12px !important;
padding-left: 12px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/lastpost.gif) !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/reply.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 26px !important;
padding-left: 110px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/reply.gif) no-repeat !important;
}

img[src*="buttons/newthread.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 23px !important;
padding-left: 110px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/newthread.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/quote.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 19px !important;
padding-left: 63px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/quote.gif) no-repeat !important;
}

/*buttons*/

img[src*="buttons/addpoll.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 17px !important;
padding-left: 21px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/addpoll.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/collapse_alt.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 11px !important;
padding-left: 11px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/collapse_alt.gif) no-repeat !important;
}



img[src*="buttons/collapse_alt_collapsed.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 11px !important;
padding-left: 11px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/collapse_alt_collapsed.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/collapse_tcat.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 13px !important;
padding-left: 13px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/collapse_tcat.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/collapse_tcat_collapsed.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 13px !important;
padding-left: 13px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/collapse_tcat_collapsed.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/collapse_thead.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 13px !important;
padding-left: 13px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/collapse_thead.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/collapse_thead_collapsed.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 13px !important;
padding-left: 13px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/collapse_thead_collapsed.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/edit.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 19px !important;
padding-left: 63px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/edit.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/email.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 19px !important;
padding-left: 63px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/email.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/find.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 19px !important;
padding-left: 63px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/find.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/firstnew.gif"]
{

width: 0 !important;
height: 12px !important;
padding-left: 12px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/firstnew.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/forward.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 19px !important;
padding-left: 63px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/forward.gif) no-repeat !important;
}
/*part 2 */

img[src*="buttons/home.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 19px !important;
padding-left: 63px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/home.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/mode_hybrid.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 16px !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/mode_hybrid.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/mode_linear.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 16px !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/mode_linear.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/mode_threaded.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 16px !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/mode_threaded.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/printer.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 17px !important;
padding-left: 21px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/printer.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/reply.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 23px !important;
padding-left: 103px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/reply.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/reply_small.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 19px !important;
padding-left: 63px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/reply_small.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/sendpm.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 19px !important;
padding-left: 63px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/sendpm.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/sortasc.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 12px !important;
padding-left: 12px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/sortasc.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/sortdesc.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 12px !important;
padding-left: 12px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/sortdesc.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/subscribe.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 17px !important;
padding-left: 21px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/subscribe.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/threadclosed.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 23px !important;
padding-left: 103px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/threadclosed.gif) no-repeat !important;
}


img[src*="buttons/multiquote_off.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 19px !important;
padding-left: 19px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/multiquote_off.gif) no-repeat !important;
}

img[src*="buttons/multiquote_on.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 19px !important;
padding-left: 19px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/multiquote_on.gif) no-repeat !important;
}

img[src*="buttons/quickreply.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 19px !important;
padding-left: 19px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/quickreply.gif) no-repeat !important;
}

img[alt="You are subscribed to this thread"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 12px !important;
padding-left: 12px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/subscribed.gif) no-repeat !important;
z-index: 2 !important;
}

img[src*="paperclip.gif"]
{
width: 0 !important;
height: 13px !important;
padding-left: 7px !important;
background: url(*www.w3hobbyist.com/icegrad/paperclip.gif) no-repeat !important;
z-index: 2 !important;
}



}
```


----------



## axxo (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the dark css rohan. Few glitches are there in the style as you mentioned before but other that this theme is ok for me.

In Post box few buttons not get displayed properly

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2261/2523585115_66970cff6d.jpg

Reply & few other buttons look odd without transparency...its obvious it works good with regular but not for this dark style.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3129/2523585001_ba9008a39a_o.jpg




Bottom footer links color need some change.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2291/2524409302_31e77bc318_o.jpg


----------



## victor_rambo (May 26, 2008)

^Ya, those are the same glitches I was speaking about.


----------



## khattam_ (May 28, 2008)

am using this one:
*userstyles.org/styles/4365


----------

